# Bệnh về đường hô hấp ở trẻ nhỏ vào thời điểm giao mùa



## Tuyết 8291 (21/10/19)

Thời tiết bất thường khi giao mùa là điều kiện làm cho cho gia tăng các bệnh về  đường hô hấp. Do hệ miễn dịch còn non nớt, trẻ nhỏ thường dễ mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp đặc biệt là viêm họng, cảm sốt, viêm mũi dị ứng, viêm xoang, ho khan … Bài viết sau sẽ đưa ra cho các mẹ cách thức phân biệt và các lời khuyên để các bé được khỏe mạnh trong thời tiết giao mùa như hiện giờ.





​
*Phân biệt các bệnh về đường hô hấp *
Hệ hô hấp của con người bao gồm đường hô hấp trên và đường hô hấp dưới, đảm đương chức năng xử lý không khí cung cấp ôxy và loại bỏ khí thải, duy trì sự sống. Việc phân biệt rõ hai loại này đường hô hấp này rất cần thiết vì nó sẽ quyết định các cách phòng bệnh và điều trị đặc hiệu riêng.

_Đường hô hấp trên bao gồm các bộ phận:_ mũi, các xoang cạnh mũi, hầu, họng, thanh quản. Những bệnh đường hô hấp trên thường là do virus, vi khuẩn gây ra. Viêm hô hấp trên thường gặp ở con nhỏ gồm: Viêm họng, viêm mũi hay cảm cúm.

_Đường hô hấp dưới gồm các bộ phận:_ Khí quản, phế quản, tiểu phế quản, phổi.  Các bệnh chính khi nói đến viêm đường hô hấp dưới: Viêm phế quản, viêm phế quản cấp tính, viêm phế quản mãn tính, viêm phổi, viêm tiểu phế quản.

Do vị trí giải phẫu và chức năng hoạt động nên đường hô hấp trên là cơ quan đầu tiên tiếp xúc với không khí nên hầu như mọi điều kiện bất lợi của môi trường đều xâm nhập vào cơ thể thông qua đường hô hấp trên: khói bụi, lạnh, nóng, khí độc, các loại vi rút, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc. Thành ra, nếu xét về tỷ lệ mắc bệnh hô hấp thì tỷ lệ mắc bệnh đường hô hấp trên chiếm phần lớn so với tỷ lệ mắc các bệnh về các đường hô hấp khác. Không những thế các bệnh đường hô hấp dưới có nguy cơ biến chứng rất cao và có thể gây tử vong cho trẻ.

*Thời điểm giao mùa – bệnh hô hấp lên ngôi *
Thay đổi khí hậu vùng miền, hay thời khắc giao mùa, là khi thời tiết thay đổi bất thường, khi nóng, khi lạnh, khi mưa, khi nắng. Chính sự biến động nhiệt độ nhanh với nhiều thay đổi thời tiết đấy làm cho cho hệ miễn nhiễm bị suy yếu, trẻ dễ mắc bệnh hô hấp hoặc tái phát bệnh.

Thêm vào đấy những loại virus gây bệnh cảm lạnh thường lan truyền nhanh hơn trong điều kiện khí hậu lạnh, ẩm. Và các con đường hô hấp chính là nơi mà nhiều mầm bệnh (virus, vi khuẩn) dễ dàng xâm nhập khi hít thở. Chính vì thế, các bệnh hô hấp trở thành gia tăng khi thời tiết có sự thay đổi.

Theo các bác sĩ cơ chế phát sinh bệnh hô hấp trong thời điểm giao mùa liên quan chủ yếu đến yếu tố môi trường bên ngoài và nhân tố bên trong cơ thể con người.

Bây giờ với sự phát triển của xã hội, sự biến đổi khí hậu toàn cầu, ô nhiễm môi trường khí thải, bụi bẩn… nhất là ở những thị thành lớn mật độ dân cư đông như Hà Nội, TP.HCM dẩn đến tỷ lệ các bé bị nhiễm 1 số bệnh hô hấp ngày một nhiều, đặc biệt là bệnh viêm đường hô hấp trên.

Theo tổ chức Y tế thế giới (WHO), hàng năm có hơn 4 triệu con trẻ trên thế giới tử vong vì bệnh viêm hô hấp cấp, chủ yếu do viêm phổi. Đáng chú ý hơn, 1 trẻ dưới 5 tuổi có thể bị viêm tuyến đường hô hấp cấp 4 – 6 lần trong một năm.

*Những giải pháp phòng bệnh hô hấp cho trẻ được đặt lên hàng đầu: *
Trước tiên cần tạo cho bé miễn dịch chủ động như thực hiện đầy đủ chương trình tiêm chủng quốc gia. Trẻ mới sinh ra cần tận dụng nguồn dinh dưỡng quý giá từ sữa mẹ

Để chủ động phòng bệnh, phụ huynh cần giảm thiểu đưa trẻ tới nơi đông người trong mùa dịch bệnh, tránh cho trẻ ra ngoài khi thời tiết chuyển mùa.

Giữ đôi bàn tay luôn sạch sẽ (rửa tay bằng xà phòng) khi ăn uống sẽ giảm trừ virus khỏi bàn tay. Để virus không có cơ hội xâm nhập vào đường hô hấp.

Đeo khẩu trang cách ly với mầm bệnh.

Tránh cho bé chơi, học tập trong môi trường đông đúc nhiệt độ quá cao, quá lạnh không cho quạt xoáy thẳng vào trẻ khi chơi hoặc ngủ.

Tạo thói quen cho trẻ uống nước ấm vào buổi sáng sớm sau khi ngủ dậy để cổ họng bé không bị khô, giữ ấm cổ cho bé lúc ngủ hạn chế nhiễm lạnh, giữ nhà cửa luôn thông thoáng, sạch sẽ.

Tăng cường bổ sung vitamin và khoáng chất cho trẻ. Nên cho trẻ ăn trái cây để có đủ khoáng chất cần phải có tạo kháng thể chống những tác nhân gây nhiễm trùng.

Giữ môi trường bé ở sạch sẽ thoáng mát, bố mẹ không hút thuốc lá, thay chăn ga gối đệm thường xuyên, một tuần/ lần, giảm thiểu tới những  nơi khói bụi, đông người.

Vệ sinh tai mũi họng thường xuyên bằng muối sinh lý, vệ sinh răng mồm hằng ngày…

Hy vọng bài viết sẽ giúp được bậc ba má phân biệt các bệnh về các đường hô hấp để có cách phòng ngừa, xử lý phù hợp nhất để trẻ không mắc phải hai căn bệnh này vào các dịp trở mùa.


----------



## thanhhk7 (20/11/19)

bài viết rất hữu ích, các bạn có thể đọc thêm bài viết này
Biểu Hiện Viêm Phổi Ở Trẻ Sơ Sinh Mẹ Có Thể Nhận Biết Sớm


----------

